# Faber



## Rebecca (10 Gennaio 2009)

Domani sono 10 anni.
Ci sono cresciuta con le sue canzoni che hanno fatto parte della  mia educazione sentimentale e morale. Peccato non averlo mai sentito dal vivo.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Gennaio 2009)

la foto del tuo avatar è stupenda!
anche a me manca, come manca gaber.
fabrizio io l'ho sentito la prima volta che avevo 7 anni e l'ho adorato subito.

Mettere su i suoi dischi era come immaginarsi un film.

Mi ritrovavo dentro le sue canzoni ...

un grande veramente.


----------



## Rebecca (10 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la foto del tuo avatar è stupenda!
> anche a me manca, come manca gaber.
> fabrizio io l'ho sentito la prima volta che avevo 7 anni e l'ho adorato subito.
> 
> ...


Hai capito cosa intendo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Per me erano tutte come favole. Poi da grande le ho capite ma da piccola già mi hanno insegnato qualcosa.


----------



## Old amarax (11 Gennaio 2009)

Rita ha detto:


> Domani sono 10 anni.
> Ci sono cresciuta con le sue canzoni che hanno fatto parte della  mia educazione sentimentale e morale. Peccato non averlo mai sentito dal vivo.


Lo amo anche io. È stato un uomo che ha messo in musica testi che esprimevano il suo sentire. I suoi dubbi, il suo dolore e le sue emozioni. Non sarà dimenticato da chi dentro sente come lui. Peccato davvero non averlo mai visto dal vivo. :-(


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Gennaio 2009)

E' stasera che c'è lo special in Tv in suo onore?


----------



## Old amarax (11 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E' stasera che c'è lo special in Tv in suo onore?


su Rai 3 da Fazio e c'è l'appuntamento per tutte le radio italiane alla stessa ora per far andare in onda la stessa canzone. Ci sentirà dal Paradiso


----------



## Nobody (12 Gennaio 2009)

Qui sono in un dopopranzo nella loro tenuta all'Agnata. Mi ha colpito lo sguardo completamente innamorato di Dori Ghezzi...
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=3_tPnuPFYbI&feature=related


----------



## MK (12 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Qui sono in un dopopranzo nella loro tenuta all'Agnata. Mi ha colpito lo sguardo completamente innamorato di Dori Ghezzi...
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=3_tPnuPFYbI&feature=related


Grande donna Dori, grande donna...


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Qui sono in un dopopranzo nella loro tenuta all'Agnata. Mi ha colpito lo sguardo completamente innamorato di Dori Ghezzi...
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=3_tPnuPFYbI&feature=related


lei è adorabile e si vedeva che lo amava proprio tanto.
Gran bella coppia.
Lei è ancora molto carina.


----------



## Nobody (12 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Grande donna Dori, grande donna...


 Se è riuscita a stare 25 anni con lui, senza dubbio...


----------



## Nobody (12 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> lei è adorabile e *si vedeva che lo amava proprio tanto.*
> Gran bella coppia.
> Lei è ancora molto carina.


... è proprio vero che gli occhi sono lo specchio dell'anima!


----------



## MK (12 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se è riuscita a stare 25 anni con lui, senza dubbio...


Esattamente. Non era un uomo facile, e lei ha rinunciato comunque alla sua carriera.


----------



## Nobody (12 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Esattamente. *Non era un uomo facile*, e lei ha rinunciato comunque alla sua carriera.


 Infatti... enormemente interessante, ma non un uomo facile. Ci vuole una grande donna, per affascinare così tanto e farsi affascinare così tanto da un uomo del genere.


----------



## brugola (12 Gennaio 2009)

il figlio christian è mica male ...bel figottone


----------



## MK (12 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> il figlio christian è mica male ...bel figottone


----------



## MK (12 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... è proprio vero che gli occhi sono lo specchio dell'anima!


----------



## brugola (12 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


perchè??
è un bel figliolo


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> perchè??
> è un bel figliolo


figh etto senza un briciolo del fascino del padre.


----------



## brugola (12 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> figh etto senza un briciolo del fascino del padre.


 
dagli tempo...


----------



## MK (12 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> perchè??
> è un bel figliolo


Bello e dannato. Non fa per me.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Poca sostanza.


----------



## Old mirtilla (12 Gennaio 2009)

sarò banale ma di de andrè adoro queste:

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=3rc6nHIvBp8&feature=related

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=3rc6nHIvBp8&feature=related

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=SBGZ1EdzCqo&feature=related


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Gennaio 2009)

io questa la adoro ma le adoro tutte

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=iQU2gh06T9k


----------



## Old mirtilla (12 Gennaio 2009)

e anche questa

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=za4Ntj-Vn0k&feature=related


----------



## Mari' (12 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Qui sono in un dopopranzo nella loro tenuta all'Agnata. Mi ha colpito lo sguardo completamente innamorato di* Dori Ghezzi...*
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=3_tPnuPFYbI&feature=related


Non dimentichiamo che grazie a lei, che lo ha voluto fortemente, nasce nel 2004 la Fondazione Fabrizio De Andre'  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  se non e' AMORE questo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  mi ha fatto tanta tenerezza ieri sera in TV ... merita veramente un  

	
	
		
		
	


	






http://www.fondazionedeandre.it/index.html​


----------



## MK (12 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non dimentichiamo che grazie a lei, che lo ha voluto fortemente, nasce nel 2004 la Fondazione Fabrizio De Andre'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minerva (12 Gennaio 2009)

in creuza de mar c'è il profumo del mio mare.
e a proposito di genovesità ....
"a cimma"
Ti t’adesciàe ‘nsce l’èndegu du matin 
ch’à luxe a l’à ‘n pè ‘n tera e l’àtru in mà 

Ti sveglierai sull’indaco del mattino 
quando la luce ha un piede in terra e l’ altro in mare 

ti t’ammiàe a ou spègiu dà ruzà 
ti mettiàe ou brùgu rèdennu’nte ‘n cantùn 

ti guarderai allo specchio di un tegamino 
metterai la scopa dritta in un angolo 

che se d’à cappa a sgùggia ‘n cuxin-a stria 
a xeùa de cuntà ‘e pàgge che ghe sùn 
‘a cimma a l’è za pinn-a a l’è za cùxia 

che se dalla cappa scivola in cucina la strega 
a forza di contare le paglie che ci sono 
la cima è già piena è già cucita 

Cè serèn tèra scùa 
carne tènia nu fàte nèigra 
nu turnà dùa 

Cielo sereno terra scura 
carne tenera non diventare nera 
non ritornare dura 

Bell’oueggè strapunta de tùttu bun 
prima de battezàlu ‘ntou prebuggiun 

Bel guanciale materasso di ogni ben di Dio 
prima di battezzarla nelle erbe aromatiche 

cun dui aguggiuìn dritu ‘n pùnta de pè 
da sùrvia ‘n zù fitu ti ‘a punziggè 
àia de lùn-a vègia de ciaèu de nègia 

con due grossi aghi dritti in punta di piedi 
da sopra a sotto svelto la pungerai 
aria di luna vecchia di chiarore di nebbia 

ch’ou cègu ou pèrde ‘a tèsta l’àse ou sentè 
oudù de mà misciòu de pèrsa lègia 
cos’àtru fa cos’àtru dàghe a ou cè 

che il chierico perde la testa e l’asino il sentiero 
odore di mare mescolato a maggiorana leggera 
cos’altro fare cos’altro dare al cielo 

Cè serèn tèra scùa 
carne tènia nu fàte nèigra 

Cielo sereno terra scura 
carne tenera non diventare nera 

nu turnà dùa 
e ‘nt’ou nùme de Maria 

non ritornare dura 
e nel nome di Maria 

tùtti diài da sta pùgnatta 
anène via 

tutti i diavoli da questa pentola 
andate via 

Poi vegnan a pigiàtela i càmè 
te lascian tùttu ou fùmmu d’ou toèu mestè 

Poi vengono a prendertela i camerieri 
ti lasciano tutto il fumo del tuo mestiere 

tucca a ou fantin à prima coutelà 
mangè mangè nu sèi chi ve mangià 

tocca allo scapolo la prima coltellata 
mangiate mangiate non sapete chi vi mangerà 

Cè serèn tèra scùa 
carne tènia nu fàte nèigra 
nu turnà dùa 
e ‘nt’ou nùme de Maria 
tùtti diài da sta pùgnatta 
anène via. 

Cielo sereno terra scura 
carne tenera non diventare nera 
non ritornare dura 
e nel nome di Maria 
tutti i diavoli da questa pentola 
andate via


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Gennaio 2009)

Mi piacciono parecchie canzoni di De Andrè.
Quando preparo il caffè durante le ferie e sono contento canto sempre il ritornello di questa:

 
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=yp_CvmOvLoQ 

 
Ah, che bellu ccafè
sulo 'n carcere 'o sanno fà
co' 'a recetta ch'a Cicirinella
compagno di cella ci ha dato mammà.
Ah, che bellu ccafè
sulo 'n carcere 'o sanno fà
co' 'a ricetta di Cicirinella
compagno di cella preciso a mammà.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Esattamente. Non era un uomo facile, e* lei ha rinunciato comunque alla sua carriera*.


 Capirai...


----------



## Nobody (13 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Capirai...


 Serpe...


----------



## Nobody (13 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> in creuza de mar c'è il profumo del mio mare.
> e a proposito di genovesità ....
> "a cimma"
> Ti t’adesciàe ‘nsce l’èndegu du matin
> ...


Chissà se a Napoli cantano una loro versione, quando preparano il ragù descritto da Marotta.


----------



## Minerva (13 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Chissà se a Napoli cantano una loro versione, quando preparano il ragù descritto da Marotta.


 fare la cima è un vero e proprio rito;
è una tasca di carne ripiena che si cuce con ago e  filo e
se sbagli numero di uova corri il rischio che ti scoppi nella pentola


----------



## Nobody (13 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> fare la cima è un vero e proprio rito;
> è una tasca di carne ripiena che si cuce con ago e filo e
> se sbagli numero di uova corri il rischio che ti scoppi nella pentola


 Da li tutti gli scongiuri e i riti propiziatori... comunque, bellissima canzone con finale da brividi. "... mangiate, mangiate... non sapete chi vi mangerà."


----------



## Iris (13 Gennaio 2009)

vabbè..De Andrè non si discute.
Però sono sicura che a lui non sarebe piaciuta tutta l'agiografia che gli hanno creato intorno. Mi danno da pensare pure le vedove di professione, anche se Dori ghezzi nel genere è la più sopportabile.


----------



## Nobody (13 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> vabbè..De Andrè non si discute.
> *Però sono sicura che a lui non sarebe piaciuta tutta l'agiografia che gli hanno creato intorno*. Mi danno da pensare pure le vedove di professione, anche se Dori ghezzi nel genere è la più sopportabile.


L'ho pensato spesso, lui non voleva essere mitizzato... in un'intervista affermò che all'inizio non faceva concerti anche per sfuggire a quel pericolo (oltrechè per una grande timidezza verso il pubblico). Poi si accorse che il negarsi al pubblico otteneva l'effetto esattamente contrario.
Un altro famoso personaggio che son certo odierebbe la mitizzazione postuma che ha subito (con selvaggio sfruttamento commerciale annesso) è il Che.


----------



## Minerva (13 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> vabbè..De Andrè non si discute.
> Però sono sicura che a lui non sarebe piaciuta tutta l'agiografia che gli hanno creato intorno. Mi danno da pensare pure le vedove di professione, anche se Dori ghezzi nel genere è la più sopportabile.


 e chi trovi insopportabile? ombretta colli?
ad ogni modo penso che de andré fosse artisticamente grande ma umanamente difficile da vivere nel quotidiano e 
suo figlio , sta in brutte condizioni sia fisiche che psicologiche


----------



## Nobody (13 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> e chi trovi insopportabile? ombretta colli?
> ad ogni modo penso che de andré fosse artisticamente grande ma umanamente difficile da vivere nel quotidiano *e *
> *suo figlio , sta in brutte condizioni sia fisiche che psicologiche*


Poveraccio Cristiano... ignorato praticamente dal padre-dio fino all'adolescenza.


----------



## Iris (13 Gennaio 2009)

Parlavo dell'esposizione delle vedove illustri in generale. Mi dà sui nervi. Per quanto riguarda la vita privata tra marito e moglie, è giustamente privata.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Poveraccio Cristiano... ignorato praticamente dal padre-dio fino all'adolescenza.
















 :0003 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   essima cosa.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Parlavo dell'esposizione delle vedove illustri in generale. Mi dà sui nervi. Per quanto riguarda la vita privata tra marito e moglie, è giustamente privata.


a me sta sulle balle la nicoletta mantovani. tanto per citarne una.


----------



## brugola (13 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> a me sta sulle balle la nicoletta mantovani. tanto per citarne una.


pooverina è sparita da quando è morto lui 
stavo giusto pensando che non si è più vista


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> pooverina è sparita da quando è morto lui
> stavo giusto pensando che non si è più vista


sparita?
ma scherzi? ma se è sempre in prima fila ovunque...


----------



## Iris (13 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> sparita?
> ma scherzi? ma se è sempre in prima fila ovunque...


Già.


----------



## brugola (13 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> sparita?
> ma scherzi? ma se è sempre in prima fila ovunque...


non l'ho più vista.
l'ultima volta che l'ho vista era da fazio


----------



## Minerva (13 Gennaio 2009)

c'è tutto un mistero intorno. chissà se dicono il vero gli amici o lei (che comunque parla meno)


----------



## Nobody (13 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> *pessima cosa*.


 Lo disse pure lui, il padre... poi tentò di recuperare il tempo perduto.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è tutto un mistero intorno. chissà se dicono il vero gli amici o lei (che comunque parla meno)


più che altro ho sempre un pensiero per la prima moglie.


----------



## Minerva (13 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> più che altro ho sempre un pensiero per la prima moglie.


artisticamente è una storia che si ripete.la donna che è stata al suo fianco da giovane a fare la fame , aiutandolo nei momenti più problematici soppiantata in seguito dalla giovane rampante segretaria.
si è rifatta abbondantemente  a livello economico ma le sarà rimasta parecchia amarezza.
può succedere 
ma scoprirlo attraverso un giornale non deve essere piacevole.


----------



## Iris (13 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo disse pure lui, il padre... poi tentò di recuperare il tempo perduto.


Già, per questo, penso che De Andrè, che rifuggiva le celebrazioni da vivo, le avrebbe ancor più detestate da morto. Al di là dei meriti o demeriti come padre o marito (di cui in realtà sappiamo ben poco), ritengo che avesse, oltre ad uno straordinario talento musicale unito ad una vena poetica rara, una profonda onestà intellettuale, ed una capacità finissima di penetrare le miserie, come le grandezze umane, rimanendo sempre osservatore, senza moralismi retorici, ma anche senza nichilismo.


----------



## Nobody (13 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Già, per questo, penso che De Andrè, che rifuggiva le celebrazioni da vivo, le avrebbe ancor più detestate da morto. Al di là dei meriti o demeriti come padre o marito (di cui in realtà sappiamo ben poco), ritengo che avesse, oltre ad uno straordinario talento musicale unito ad una vena poetica rara, una profonda onestà intellettuale, ed una capacità finissima di penetrare le miserie, come le grandezze umane, rimanendo sempre osservatore, senza moralismi retorici, ma anche senza nichilismo.


 Si ... ed una grande umanità, nel sentirsi sempre vicino ai respinti dal pensiero e dall'agire comune. Vedi "Smisurata preghiera".


----------



## Iris (13 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si ... ed una grande umanità, nel sentirsi sempre vicino ai respinti dal pensiero e dall'agire comune. Vedi "Smisurata preghiera".


E già. Una preghiera senza speranza di conforto. Almeno per come la vedo io. O meglio è una preghiera agli uomini, mascherata da richiamo a Dio.


----------



## Nobody (13 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> E già. Una preghiera senza speranza di conforto. Almeno per come la vedo io.* O meglio è una preghiera agli uomini, mascherata da richiamo a Dio*.


 Si, molto simile anche se diversissima a Laudate hominem, l'epilogo della Buona Novella.


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Già, per questo, penso che De Andrè, che rifuggiva le celebrazioni da vivo, le avrebbe ancor più detestate da morto. Al di là dei meriti o demeriti come padre o marito (di cui in realtà sappiamo ben poco), ritengo che avesse, oltre ad uno straordinario talento musicale unito ad una vena poetica rara, una profonda onestà intellettuale, ed una capacità finissima di penetrare le miserie, come le grandezze umane, rimanendo sempre osservatore, senza moralismi retorici, ma anche senza nichilismo.


Giusto ieri sentivo una sua intervista di qualche anno fa dove spiegava perchè non amava "rappresentare" in pubblico le sue canzoni.
Quello che odiava era infatti il dover interpretare per atteggiarsi lo stato d'animo della canzone e faceva l'esempio della guerra di Piero che magari a lui veniva di cantare in un certo momento sorridendo, mentre lo stato d'animo in cui l'aveva scritta non era certo quello.

In quanto a Dori credo che sia riuscita a tenerlo vicino a sè per 25 anni...perchè non si è sforzata di trattenerlo accanto a sè.


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> In quanto a Dori credo che sia riuscita a tenerlo vicino a sè per 25 anni...perchè non si è sforzata di trattenerlo accanto a sè.


Non credo. Credo che il loro sia stato un grande amore. E credo sia bello stare accanto a un uomo difficile ma di grande livello come è stato lui.


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Giusto ieri sentivo una sua intervista di qualche anno fa dove spiegava perchè non amava "rappresentare" in pubblico le sue canzoni.
> Quello che odiava era infatti il dover interpretare per atteggiarsi lo stato d'animo della canzone e faceva l'esempio della guerra di Piero che magari a lui veniva di cantare in un certo momento sorridendo, mentre lo stato d'animo in cui l'aveva scritta non era certo quello.
> 
> *In quanto a Dori credo che sia riuscita a tenerlo vicino a sè per 25 anni...perchè non si è sforzata di trattenerlo accanto a sè*.


Credi bene. Lo disse anche lui, dicendo che Dori lo amò come nessun'altra, perchè amò principalmente il suo modo d'essere.


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Credi bene. Lo disse anche lui, dicendo che Dori lo amò come nessun'altra, perchè amo principalmente il suo modo d'essere.


Chissà se la versione femminile del genio avrebbe la stessa grande fortuna...


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chissà se la versione femminile del genio avrebbe la stessa grande fortuna...


 Penso di si... però questa versione femmnile dovrebbe aver la fortuna di poter incontrare la versione maschile di Dori...


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Penso di si... però questa versione femmnile dovrebbe aver la fortuna di poter incontrare la versione maschile di Dori...


Esattamente.


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2009)

non conosco nessun altro modo di amare se non quello che non vorrebbe mai *trattenere* l'altro suo malgrado.


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non conosco nessun altro modo di amare se non quello che non vorrebbe mai *trattenere* l'altro suo malgrado.


 Vero.


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2009)

sono troppo oracolo: un a parola e si parte per le disquisizioni culturali .tzé


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono troppo oracolo: un a parola e si parte per le disquisizioni culturali .tzé


 Senti oracolo... quella tua firma pintata offende i tori, con la sua intrinseca brutalità...


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non conosco nessun altro modo di amare se non quello che non vorrebbe mai *trattenere* l'altro suo malgrado.


Nemmeno io. Eppure ci sono uomini (e forse pure donne) che credono che l'amore vero sia soltanto quello...


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Senti oracolo... quella tua firma pintata offende i tori, con la sua intrinseca brutalità...


 ultimamente mi sembrate fissati con i tori.mah


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ultimamente mi sembrate fissati con i tori.mah


 Davvero?


----------



## Rebecca (14 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Credi bene. Lo disse anche lui, dicendo che Dori lo amò come nessun'altra, perchè amò principalmente il suo modo d'essere.


Perchè, ci sono altri modi?


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2009)

Rita ha detto:


> Perchè, ci sono altri modi?


 Ce ne sono pressochè infiniti, a cui si da il nome di amore. Che poi lo sia davvero, è un altro discorso.


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ce ne sono pressochè infiniti, a cui si da il nome di amore. Che poi lo sia davvero, è un altro discorso.
































   MM mi sto innamorando...


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2009)

*ti cercavo*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> MM mi sto innamorando...


 oh eccoti qui, bella prona che oggi si passa bene il parquet


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> oh eccoti qui, bella prona che oggi si passa bene il parquet


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non conosco nessun altro modo di amare se non quello che non vorrebbe mai *trattenere* l'altro suo malgrado.


 Però qualcuno mi deve spiegare come si possa trattenere chi non vuole essere trattenuto.
Poi mi sembra altra cosa dall'amare una persona com'è.
Cosa che non mi sembra una gran scoperta, lo scrivevo nei temi di terza media.


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Però qualcuno mi deve spiegare come si possa trattenere chi non vuole essere trattenuto*.
> Poi mi sembra altra cosa dall'amare una persona com'è.
> Cosa che non mi sembra una gran scoperta, lo scrivevo nei temi di terza media.


C'è un modo che funziona bene... lasciandolo libero. Certo, prima bisogna vedere se vale la pena trattenerlo. In certi casi come si dice... al nemico che fugge, ponti d'oro!


----------



## MK (16 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però *qualcuno mi deve spiegare come si possa trattenere chi non vuole essere trattenuto*.
> Poi mi sembra altra cosa dall'amare una persona com'è.
> Cosa che non mi sembra una gran scoperta, lo scrivevo nei temi di terza media.


Certo Persa, che non è amore questo. Funziona quando si vive l'amore come dipendenza.


----------

